# I hate to cook .........



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

.....rice!  it just seems to get everywhere 

I love rish dishes but it just seems to go on the floor, over the cooker, on the worktops and when I try and mop it up it doesn't work  

Anything you don't like cooking?

x


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

I started doing rice in my steamer and now wouldnt have it any other way--yummy and very fluffy ! But the packets are a pain in the @rse--so much for resealable bags--the bag splits as you open it !!

I love cooking but am hopeless at sponge cakes--they just sink


----------



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

food!!!

I just hate cooking


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Matty  ( I am can cook dont like to cook  ) 

Elaine - I might try doing it in my steamer  I am with you on the cakes, my never rise! 

x


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm a dab hand at chocolate crispie cakes


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Buy frozen rice it soo qiuck n easy n never really sticks together !!!

I do love to cook but got very lazy recently n cant be ar$ed


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

That is not quite masterchef, Elaine!
DP is irish and her Mum is one of those woman who always has a something in the oven or a fresh loaf of soda bread baked and thankfully DP has learnt all her skills. She can turn the oldest and oddest things in the fridge into a nice meal. I love making what i call 'holiday food', like lovely greek salads, stir fries, pasta dishes, roasted veg, fresh baked fish and I am S#$t hot at exciting BBQ food. But if you asked me to quickly whip up a lasagne I wouldn't really know how to begin. I love cooking a massive roast when we have family or friends to stay - it is very satisfying to see smiling, stuffed faces


----------



## **ElaineW** (Mar 1, 2009)

moo2275 said:


> That is not quite masterchef, Elaine!


I can make a jelly too    !


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

and I can do angel delight  

I can cook most things but I just don't have the motivation for it    I was away for a few days last week and I asked dh what he ate and he said he even had salad, failed to add that it was a pizza hut salad with his pizza hut pizza 

Frozen rice ? didn't know there was such a thing!
x


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Packet rice is fab, open the pascket, microwave for 2 mins, perfect fluffy rice.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I hate cooking anything in the steamer, I always seem to burn my hands taking the lid off

xxxx


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

frozen ricerice in the packetNooooooo that's just wrong  mind you I am a terrible cook and other than doing easy peasy stuff like Fajitas/stir fry's/lasagna I do most things by having the laptop on the kitchen counter and doing a step by step guide from VideoJug    

Suzie I am with you with the lack of motivation...but why do I have SO MUCH motivation to eat??


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Great thread Suzie
As to what I hate to cook . . .  anything with effort these days  
I can cook, but cant be  most of the time
as for rice, we either boil in the bag, frozen and microwaved or  properly in the  rice cooker  

~Dizzi~


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I hate to cook dumplings as they never go right


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

PW - I love dumplings and mine go balistic!
Double the quantities on the packet and have cool hands


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> PW - I love dumplings and mine go balistic!
> Double the quantities on the packet and have cool hands


strange thing is my pastry is always very very short so I do have cool hands, I have dumplings like stones though


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

The only way I can make pastry is to put it all in the food processor as my hands are just to warm to make it.
I can never get rice to work either!
I managed to get the last sponge cake to rise beautifully for once as I put in a large quantity of baking powder   It was soooo huge that I was worried that DH would think it wasn't gunky enough for him   
A friend gave me a tip that the butter/sugar/flour should be the same weight as your eggs.  I tried it and it worked


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I never attempt pastry things so maybe I will 

Love dumplings but never cook them ! 

x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

There is a packet called Farmhouse Dumplings and its amazing!

If all else fails, BBC Good Food Website is my bible

xx


----------

